# Kawasaki Brute force 650 wont start



## Countryboy1985 (Jan 29, 2013)

Im new on here and this is my first post. I am hoping you guys/girls can help me.
Ok I have a 2008 kawasaki brute force that wont start with the ignition. It will turn over and act like it wants to fire off but no go. You can pull start it with the pull rope, after about 3 or 4 pulls it will fire up and run great.
Now to what i have already done to it. It has a new battery, new spark plugs, new cdi, and adjusted the valves intake at .15 and exhaust at .25. It is firing thru the plugs when you turn it over and is getting fuel. Obviously there is something im missing but i dont know what it could be. Your help will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

You said battery. My first guess. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

had a simular problem ,with my 650i after h//c rebuild, my foot break light switch was sticking causeing the break light to stay on ,after repairing the switsh it would fire right off, mash the break or turn lights on ,an would hardly start ,realease or turn off, fire up with a touch of the botton,i would start by checking grounds ,check the voltage drop at the battery while cranking (electronic ing needs 10v+to operate correctly)possible starter going bad ,
do you have add ons -winch, lights, radio, anything that could cause a voltage draw


----------



## Countryboy1985 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes i do have a wench on it, but i have unhooked it and tried starting it. Is there any relays or anything that would cause this?


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Very common thing w these Brutes in my observations ,,,, I would check out the wiring grounds like these guys have suggested,


----------



## Countryboy1985 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok heres an update and if someone can help with this now i will greatly appreciate it. Ok after days of working on this 4 wheeler heres what ive done. Adjusted the valves 4 times, put a cdi box on it, replaced the neutral and the other relay, cleaned the carbs, new coil, both plugs firing. 
Ok now to get it to start with the elecronic egnition u have to crank it for what seems like forever with the choke on and throttle compressed. Once it does start it runs great sounds and hits great, is very responsive on the throttle. Now u can kill it and start it back right after very easily. If you let it set for a min u will be back to the cranking part again.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like a compression problem to me. Try a few drops if oil through the carbs when it's cold and see if it fires off right away.


----------

